# Dark Age Games



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dark Age Games produces their own line of Sci-fi miniatures.​ 


> _DarkAge is a, fully scaleable, skirmish level wargame played in the 28-33mm scale. The Soon to be released Dark Age: Apocalypse is two books that contain everything you will need to play Dark Age. Dark Age: Apocalypse-Core Rules gives you the Basic rules to play the game, in addition Campaign Rules, Scenarios, Terrain Interaction and Weather Effects to liven up your game. Dark Age: Apocalypse-Forcelists contains 13 playable Forcelists, complete with fantastic artwork and intriguing storylines_​
> _Dark Age Games is committed in it's intention to make this game the benchmark for overall quality in the industry. With art from the inimitable Brom and Dark Age's own in-house artists, premium quality miniatures from the world's top sculptors such as Edgar Ramos, Werner Klocke, Kevin White, Steve Buddle and Gael Goumon painted by some of the best painters money can buy: Alexi Z, Arjay, Wappellious and more. A robust and well-tested game engine rounds off the package, developed and expanded over years of hard work and dedication._​
> 
> _All miniatures are pewter and range in size from 5mm to over 60mm, with the average human male coming in at around 32mm. Miniatures are shipped in clamshells with larger boxsets also available._



Their range includes minis from four different factions for the game based on a d20 system. 







 






 






 

http://dark-age.com/images/faction_gallery/brood/dag4001.jpg[/IMG]​ 

*Useful links:*​ 
*Home*
*Store*
*Discussion Forum*
*Quickstar Rules Download*​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great find. Love the Abomonation and death device especially!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm... That one sparked my imagination for a conversion... 










Really bad ass!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Has anyone actually bought any of these models? I'm going to be working on my inquisitor warband at the end of the year and as i'm using a radical member of the ordo xenos i wanted a lot of alien mercs. I was thinking that the Dragyri would be an idea place to start but i'm not sure on scale comparisons. 

Any ideas?

Edit: Nevermind, if the skulls on this guy's shoulder are 28mm scale then these will be perfect.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Waliemeinar said:


> caffeine consumption before bedtime prednisone and anxiety side effects. dosage pravastatin Order Grifulvin V in Denmark order cheap levaquin fast delivery . clonidine suppression test geodon makes me sleepyacomplia drug.



Spam?



As to the models they look awesome, the abom looks like he is enjoying himself too much. Kinda makes you wonder if there is hoses doing things under his codpiece.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These guys produce some lovely models. I used the Skarrd toxic mistress as some of my vat grown traitor veterans and the skarrd sister charity as sargents in the same squads. Nice models, lovely details but very slim. I would love to get some of the grafted harpies to use as demonettes too. They are beautiful models.


----------



## jennylarp (Oct 20, 2011)

Midge913 said:


>



I really love this model, it is so awesome.:victory:
[/CENTER]


----------



## Sergeant Horse (Jun 9, 2008)

If you haven't checked this out in a while, they just revised their entire rules and the game is pretty amazing now


----------

